# Parasites in raw fish



## JustJoel (Mar 27, 2018)

I know that sushi and sashimi grade fish are frozen at sub-zero temps for 48 hours or more to kill parasites. Great, but do the parasites remain in the fish? Please say no, I love sushi!


----------



## buckytom (Mar 27, 2018)

They become parasite popsicles. Parasitsicles.


----------



## taxlady (Mar 27, 2018)

They are still there, but they are dead and so are any eggs.


----------



## buckytom (Mar 27, 2018)

Eggsicles.

Take 2, they're small...


----------



## JustJoel (Mar 27, 2018)

taxlady said:


> They are still there, but they are dead and so are any eggs.


I’ve never seen any dead worms in my _maguro_, does that mean that, for the most part, these (ugh) parasites are microscopic? Or does the sushi chef inspect the fish and remove any visible ones before he prepares it?


----------



## buckytom (Mar 27, 2018)

Much like everything else in Japanese culture, there is a well thought out reason for why things are done a certain way. In this light, a tertiary, or maybe quaternary reason for slicing sashimi thinly is to be 200% sure that there are no visible nematodes.

Nevertheless, read this: https://lifehacker.com/how-to-enjoy-sushi-without-getting-infested-with-parasi-1795175033


----------



## taxlady (Mar 28, 2018)

buckytom said:


> Much like everything else in Japanese culture, there is a well thought out reason for why things are done a certain way. In this light, a tertiary, or maybe quaternary reason for slicing sashimi thinly is to be 200% sure that there are no visible nematodes.
> 
> Nevertheless, read this: https://lifehacker.com/how-to-enjoy-sushi-without-getting-infested-with-parasi-1795175033


I watched all the videos in that link. Those worms are thin, but if you are looking for them, you will probably see them. I like the backup of freezing them to death.


----------



## tenspeed (Mar 28, 2018)

Here's an article from seriouseats:

https://www.seriouseats.com/2017/05/how-to-prepare-raw-fish-at-home-sushi-sashimi-food-safety.html


----------



## jennyema (Mar 28, 2018)

Think about it ... 

Obviously, they are still in the fish flesh after freezing if they were there before freezing.

 But they are dead and cant infect you.


----------



## RPCookin (Mar 28, 2018)

jennyema said:


> Think about it ...
> 
> Obviously, they are still in the fish flesh after freezing if they were there before freezing.
> 
> But they are dead and cant infect you.



But they can still disgust me.  I don't do sushi... just don't like raw flesh of any kind - not because of parasites, just because I don't like the texture.  I may be last person in the US who has never been to a sushi bar or restaurant. 

I'll qualify that my saying that I have eaten raw conch, just 10 minutes removed from it's shell.  It was "cooked" by the acid in lime juice.  That was a real delicacy, but conch has some texture, some "chew" to it even raw.  Like many shellfish, it turns to inedible rubber when overcooked.


----------



## roadfix (Mar 28, 2018)

I heard deep freezing chicken does nothing prior to being served as sashimi.   Never had them myself, I'm not willing to take the risk.

Chicken sashimi


----------



## tenspeed (Mar 28, 2018)

RPCookin said:


> But they can still disgust me.  I don't do sushi... just don't like raw flesh of any kind - not because of parasites, just because I don't like the texture.  I may be last person in the US who has never been to a sushi bar or restaurant.
> 
> I'll qualify that my saying that I have eaten raw conch, just 10 minutes removed from it's shell.  It was "cooked" by the acid in lime juice.  That was a real delicacy, but conch has some texture, some "chew" to it even raw.  Like many shellfish, it turns to inedible rubber when overcooked.


So what do you think happens to the dead parasites when you cook the fish?


----------



## taxlady (Mar 28, 2018)

roadfix said:


> I heard deep freezing chicken does nothing prior to being served as sashimi.   Never had them myself, I'm not willing to take the risk.
> 
> Chicken sashimi


Because the problem with chicken sashimi is bacteria, which can survive freezing.

Of course, one needs to be careful of bacteria with raw fish as well.


----------



## RPCookin (Mar 28, 2018)

tenspeed said:


> So what do you think happens to the dead parasites when you cook the fish?



They are cooked... along with the fish.  No problem.  Same with the ground up bugs in flour.  Doesn't bother me.


----------



## JustJoel (Mar 28, 2018)

RPCookin said:


> But they can still disgust me.  I don't do sushi... just don't like raw flesh of any kind - not because of parasites, just because I don't like the texture.  I may be last person in the US who has never been to a sushi bar or restaurant.
> 
> I'll qualify that my saying that I have eaten raw conch, just 10 minutes removed from it's shell.  It was "cooked" by the acid in lime juice.  That was a real delicacy, but conch has some texture, some "chew" to it even raw.  Like many shellfish, it turns to inedible rubber when overcooked.


If you ever do go for sushi, you might enjoy several of the clam nigiri. Octopus, which is cooked, has a nice chewiness and great flavor, and the shrimp is cooked, too. Eel, which is broiled is another option for those who can’t abide raw fish.

Sushi isn’t about raw fish, it’s about the rice!


----------



## blissful (Mar 28, 2018)

Could someone add the tags: gross, disgusting, scary.....and I used to eat sushi. <crying emoticon> paracitacles, eggscicles.....Yes English is a mystery BT.


----------



## dragnlaw (Mar 29, 2018)

buckytom said:


> Much like everything else in Japanese culture, there is a well thought out reason for why things are done a certain way. In this light, a tertiary, or maybe quaternary reason for slicing sashimi thinly is to be 200% sure that there are no visible nematodes.
> ...



you can add to the list - sliced thinly for delicacy of eating in one bite - 

a honking big chunk of rice and fish would likely make you gag!

add - visual effect


----------



## Addie (Mar 29, 2018)

RPCookin said:


> But they can still disgust me.  I don't do sushi... just don't like raw flesh of any kind - not because of parasites, just because I don't like the texture.  I may be last person in the US who has never been to a sushi bar or restaurant.
> 
> I'll qualify that my saying that I have eaten raw conch, just 10 minutes removed from it's shell.  It was "cooked" by the acid in lime juice.  That was a real delicacy, but conch has some texture, some "chew" to it even raw.  Like many shellfish, it turns to inedible rubber when overcooked.



You are not alone. I too want my fish cooked. Never had sushi and never intend to.


----------



## roadfix (Mar 29, 2018)

When I first met my wife she ate all kinds of raw fish whenever we went out for sushi.   Now she eats sushi but can't have any raw fish in them.    I think she was just trying to impress me back then.   Actually, saves me money now...   She can order her lousy 8 dollar California roll while I order the real thing...


----------



## salt and pepper (Mar 30, 2018)

Most parasites occur in fresh water fish. Thats why you should never use fresh water fish for sushi, unless it is cooked.


----------



## roadfix (Mar 30, 2018)

salt and pepper said:


> Most parasites occur in fresh water fish. Thats why you should never use fresh water fish for sushi, unless it is cooked.


Then, how about salmon caught in fresh water?


----------



## GotGarlic (Mar 30, 2018)

All fish used for sushi in the United States has to be frozen for a period of time to kill the parasites.


----------



## buckytom (Mar 30, 2018)

I had duck sushi once, in a futomaki roll.

Not bad, but I couldn't imagine eating it as sashimi.


----------



## Addie (Mar 31, 2018)

The government doesn't advise eating Haddock. Well, I LOVE haddock. So I only buy the really small filets of Haddock. I cost me more in the end to buy enough for a meal. But that is okay with me. All fish are frozen on the boats as soon as they fall out of the decks from the nets. And there is a man down in the 'hole' icing the fish as soon as it is gutted and tossed down for storage. 

One time my husband brought home a 10 pound box of processed Haddock he had processed himself on deck. I swear there was more ice in that box than fish. But I never saw one parasite in any piece of filet. I cooked that whole box for supper that night. Not a piece left.


----------



## jennyema (Mar 31, 2018)

I love, love love sushi.  Both cooked and raw.

I’m making cebiche for dinner tonight!


----------



## Andy M. (Mar 31, 2018)

jennyema said:


> I love, love love sushi.  Both cooked and raw.
> 
> I’m making cebiche for dinner tonight!



We love cebiche.


----------



## GotGarlic (Mar 31, 2018)

Andy M. said:


> We love cebiche.


Me too, mmmmm


----------



## roadfix (Mar 31, 2018)

We love ceviche too.   My wife makes them at least once or twice each month.    Awesomely refreshing, especially during the summer, with cold bier, out in the patio, in the evening, with some Bossa Nova in the background.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Mar 31, 2018)

Sushi is rice. Not a fan of the raw fish rolls. I always pass on those. There are so many very good, tasty rolls that don't contain raw fish why bother.


----------

